

Video of Falcon 9 Reusable (F9R) taking its first test flight - jonathansizz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjWqQPWmsY?

======
gus_massa
I’m still trying to understand the details. I hope that this data is correct,
please confirm o correct them:

This video was filmed yesterday (2014/04/17), it’s a launch of the new v1.1
model
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasshopper_(rocket)#Grasshoppe...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grasshopper_\(rocket\)#Grasshopper_v1.1_2)
)

This is not a video of the launch of the old v1.0 model (2013/04/17 or
2013/08/13) that also reached 250m. (In another test, the old model reached
744m before landing.)

This is (obviously) no a video of today launch to send cargo to the ISS (uses
v1.1 model)

~~~
mikeyouse
Correct. You can actually see the old grasshopper 1.0 on a different pad in
the background near the beginning and end of the linked video. The 1.0 is
significantly shorter than the 1.1 (which is built on the Falcon 9).

------
haswell
Focusing on just the rocket in flight, it's easy to start interpreting it as a
much smaller object. Looking at the size of the trucks next to the launch pad
in comparison is just mind blowing after seeing the rocket maneuver the way it
did.

